# Plant ID



## paronaram (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello All,

Can someone identify this plant?

On the left side of the leaf yellow coloring, it is from the light, burned a little I guess.
I keep trimming this leafs but they grow back up (submersed!) 
This tank has a cover and this leafs are blocking the light, so I trim.

Thank you,
Aram.


----------



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

That a bog plant I think a Green Arrow Arum
http://plants.usda.gov/java/largeImage?imageID=pevi_002_ahp.tif


----------



## paronaram (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks.

I have this plant for some time, and it was always immersed for 3 years. Very slow growth, but few month ago I cut a leaf, and it start growing big leafs above the water.
Green Arrow Arum - can it be immersed?

Thanks.


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Seems a lot like _Anubias gracilis_.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

+1, Anubias Gracilis


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep I vote Anubias gracilis too.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm gonna throw a wrench in the works and say _Anubias hastifolia_. Leaf shape looks a little more like that species to me, and _A. hastifolia_ seems to pop up a little more commonly (by which I mean extremely uncommonly) in stores that carry those Florida-grown potted plants... actually, I don't think I've ever seen an _A. gracilis_ for sale in person at a store...


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Maybe its a young _A. hastifolia_? That would work according to sfbaaps.

I haven't seen either of those for sale before. (Wrenches can be a learning tool )


----------



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

Nymsley said:


> Seems a lot like _Anubias gracilis_.


looks like it..


----------



## paronaram (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you ALL.

I think it looks more like Anubias Gracilis, but here is the trick. The leaf with "spikes" on one end appears only on the leafs that are submersed. Rest of the leafs are long oval shape...
I think it is Anubias.

Thanks.


----------

